# Trip to Ireland in May.



## ExAviator (Mar 20, 2011)

My wife and I are about to set out (10th May) on a twenty eight day trip to Ireland in our 26ft low profile motorhome. Will be staying on provisionally selected sites sites, stopping one, two or thee nights at each. Plan to book one site ahead. Route is roughly a circular tour of the whole of Ireland. Have a built in satnav with CoPilot on my smart phone as a backup. Have a couple of guide books (Rough Guide and DK) and have looked various web sites. Experienced motor home tourers but new to Ireland. Hope to use O2 for mobile and internet access.
Any tips welcomed.
Thanks


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

*Ireland*

My wife and I have just come back from a 10day trip to Ireland, not long enough.
We sailed from Holyhead to Dunleary on a fast ferry only 2 hrs.
WE did not pre book and there seemed no need, here are the sites we visited and my coments on them for what it's worth:-
1. Blarney caravan and camp site, 25 euros per night with electric,
lovely site with gravel hard stands and a good sized grass patch for an awning, good facilities and a pitch and put course at the side, not much close by, a bike would be a good idea.
2.Glendale, The Medows camp site, 23 euros with electric, small site that seems to be the only one in that area smallish pitches with hedges but good facilities 1 euro for a 5 min shower!! but the owner is a nice man with a motor home of his own.
3.Killarney, Killarney flesk camp site,30 euros per night with electric. big ish site with pitches of all sizes and type, good facilities and 1 euro for a shower. Right by the national park you can hire bikes or a jaunting cart with driver, good paths in the park (better than some roads) a boat ride on the lake is a must. Worth spending some time here.
4. Clifden, Shanaheever camp site 15 euros a night with electric!!! A terrific site terraced on top of a hill with views to die for, good gravel hardstands and facilities and no extra charge but the water out of the taps is brown so take your own or as we did'nt buy some, this is the Conamara national park and a lovely area, the lady in the tourist office in Clifden is very helpful and can pree book things at a cheeper rate for you.
5.Rush, North beach camping, 23euros with electric, a grass site with most pitches facing the beach, liovely view, the facilities are adequate a little out of date but clean and 2 euros for a shower, not lit at night!!
The villave is ok and an easy walk, a lot of Polish people live there.
At the camp office you can buy a 10 euro bus card for a family to visit Dublin and use when there, worth every penny sorry cent.

A wonderful trip can't wait to go again. 
The roads can be good or bad and when they're bad they are very bad.
stich to "N" roads and motorway as much as possible, diesel is cheeper, the same in euros as in pounds here, nothing else is cheep.
Hope this is of some help, let my know how it goes.
Pete 8)


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

www.camping-ireland.ie

Will show you all campsite. No need to book.

Nagles in Doolin Co Clare.
St Margaret in Co Wexford.
Wave crest in Co Kerry is a must.

Enjoy.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Head for Donegal, you wont be disappointed


----------



## ExAviator (Mar 20, 2011)

*Responses to a trip to Ireland*

Thanks for the tips received so far. What a gem this site is! Lots of useful snippets already including:

carpenter_pete - The of those sites are on our list but confirmation of our choice is invaluable

Nora+Neil - We have that book and all the planned sites except except one from Caravan Club and another from Camping & Caravan Club have been selected from it. However, Wave Crest and Nagels seem better options than those I've selected. This is particularly so as The Aran Islland are on our list of places to visit.

MeFeinMcCabe - Yes Donegal is on our route and assume the N56 is OK to drive.

Brilliant. Thanks a million!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Head for Donegal, you wont be disappointed


Hi.

I will.. We are off to the Emerald Isle in August for two weeks with two youngest grand sons, and hope to get round South and Northern Ireland, and visit Irish Homer (Ken) sometime on the visit.. Cant wait :lol: :lol: :lol: ..

Nora+Neil thanks for the sites link it will be very useful as we mooch about.

Ray..


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*trip to ireland in may*

hi,

you will not be disappointed,beautiful country,and fantastic people,we,ve been the last 3 years for 8 weeks,and not long enough.

you say you are going to stay on sites,but if you look on the wild camping map on here there is some great places to stay,the irish people are as laid back as in france. the waterways have some stopovers for the boaters,with showers,toilets and parking,some are completely free,some pay just for washing machines, some you pay for everything,but very cheap,you buy a card from the marinas or tourist board,use just like a bus card.10 euro,s a card,20 tokens

and one of the places to mentioned to stay is a campsite in blarney,if you park in the car park for the castle,there is a toilet block,and they dont mind you overnighting,and in the village there is lots of entertainment,we were going to go in the castle,but the girl on the desk said,castle,s shut,gardens are dull,so you,re wasting your money...but you can stay in the car park as long as you want,only in ireland...

mags


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

ExAviator.

Before you come to Nagles campsite in Doolin . There is a house on left with a sign for Ferry tickets, There are cheaper than at the port. Check it out.


----------

